# Australian For Vette: License Plate Cover?



## 04-Yellow Goat (Mar 21, 2007)

where can i find this?? the license plate cover that says gto on top and on bottom it says australian for vette.....i realllllly want one if anyone knows where i could get one


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

http://www.yourcoolstuff.com/product_1228_4285.html


----------



## 04-Yellow Goat (Mar 21, 2007)

sweet! thanks man!


----------



## HADAWS6 (Dec 5, 2005)

i got mine about two weeks ago :cheers


----------



## PhantomTiger (Feb 15, 2005)

Are you looking for a license plate frame like this?










Although I cannot take credit for the "GTO Australian for Vette" idea, I did have mine custom made. My frame above is laser engraved. Here is the website of the license plate frame engraver:
http://www.knobmeister.com/LPF.htm

http://www.knobmeister.com/DirectorPage.htm

Enjoy!


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

thats nice getting one of those


----------



## GTOhmygod (Mar 9, 2006)

That is the dumbest thing I have ever seen anyone put on a goat. I understand our cars are made in Aussie but common'! That is just stupid!arty: :shutme


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

I think it's cool, and distinctive. If I didn't already have my "plates of choice", I'd sport it!:cheers
My custom made "HSV" plate:


----------

